# Rhenium- Re



## ander (Dec 16, 2009)

I searched the forum for any info about rhenium but I did not find any. Apparently there's no need for that, or just the chemical symbol is misleading. Rhenium symbol is Re not Rh, but all posts with 'rhenium' phrases mention Rh. I have 1g sample of ammonium perrhenate. So I have a question: is it worhy to make metallic Re and sell it or try to sell the salt? rgrds


----------



## Lou (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not really worth it. 

The way I have done ammonium perrhenate is by heating in a tube furnace to 700-800 C and slowly admitting hydrogen gas and increasing it more towards the end. It's important that you discontinue the hydrogen and then apply a vacuum while continuing heating, otherwise the Re will keep hydrogen adsorbed/absorbed and may be pyrophoric. The products of the conversion are ammonia and water so one can easily follow the conversion by titration (if you're doing a large lot). Also, you can weigh your dry NH4ReO4, and then weigh the metallic Re.

Do you want some for a sample or to sell?


----------



## ander (Dec 17, 2009)

I like to collect rare elements, but if someone could offer a nice price for half of the sample I woud sell. I'm sure there won't be a lot of money, bulk price differs to what I can get for that, for now I have only one guy interested, but unfortunately I sold so much other stuff to him that he's unable to buy more right now.


----------



## Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

Send me a PM with what you've got. I'll trade you Re metal.


----------

